# Anyone tried the Paul Dalto shampoo yet?



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Is it any better than anything else? Or is it purely just softer on your skin and nothing else?

I see the fanboys going nuts over it, but they're all the same over all the brands.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Its probably just a rebadged Car-Chem shampoo....coincidence how they are also having a shampoo with glitter in it.

All a load of ****** if you ask me


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

He does seem to have a particularly good marketing team behind him. Fair play to him i say, he's spotted a niche within the industry and is making both a name and a living by exploiting it and i give him credit for having the ability to spot the opportunity when it arose.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Slap his name on a cheap shampoo it and bump up the price...


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

nick_mcuk said:


> Its probably just a rebadged Car-Chem shampoo....coincidence how they are also having a shampoo with glitter in it.
> 
> All a load of ****** if you ask me


but this doesn't have glitter, its SLS and Paraben free. So good for the skin apparently. Just curious if its any good?

Its obviously made by someone and I saw someone else has released a similar shampoo butI cant find anything.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Alex L said:


> but this doesn't have glitter, its SLS and Paraben free. So good for the skin apparently. Just curious if its any good?
> 
> Its obviously made by someone and I saw someone else has released a similar shampoo butI cant find anything.


There are quite a few shampoo and conditioner ranges which are sls paraben free... Mostly all for your Hair though not your car, he quotes on his web site that all his products are cosmetic grade so I guess you can wash your hair with it as well as your car.

Your right it's not glitter in it, it looks like a pearl sheen through it, I've got a bubble bath from boots which has the same pearl affect through it and it was only £2.99...


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

m4rkymark said:


> There are quite a few shampoo and conditioner ranges which are sls paraben free... Mostly all for your Hair though not your car, he quotes on his web site that all his products are cosmetic grade so I guess you can wash your hair with it as well as your car.
> 
> Your right it's not glitter in it, it looks like a pearl sheen through it, I've got a bubble bath from boots which has the same pearl affect through it and it was only £2.99...


Its calle Matey:thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Alex L said:


> Its calle Matey:thumb:


They even do versions for specific car colours:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

muzzer42 said:


> He does seem to have a particularly good marketing team behind him. Fair play to him i say, he's spotted a niche within the industry and is making both a name and a living by exploiting it and i give him credit for having the ability to spot the opportunity when it arose.


He did for sure and it was fantastic exercise and proved to have worked....its very much down to the marketing team.

Loving the photos of the Matey...probably very close to the truth


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like the fann-boi's are out already.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...255849962.4250.100001161643951&type=3&theater

From the picture it looks like a supermarket own brand bubble bath  :lol:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

£36 for 500ml ... you gotta be f...ing kidding me


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

A&J said:


> £36 for 500ml ... you gotta be f...ing kidding me


Like i said earlier, he has a very good marketing team behind him and has used it very very effectively to build his brand and can now charge these sort of prices. I have to take my hat off to him, he saw his opportunity and not only took it but flew with it. Look at some of the old threads on here, first to use Modesta, first with IR lights to cure coatings, first with Dry Ice for under bonnet cleaning, first person i saw using a Rupes Bigfoot etc etc

He's a very shrewd operator is Paul and fair play to him.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Also a master at RINSIN rich folk of money


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> Also a master at RINSIN dumb folk of money


Edited your post for accuracy


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

See the mods are doing a fantastic service! :lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

A&J said:


> £36 for 500ml ... you gotta be f...ing kidding me


The price doesn't bother me if its a decent shampoo, Polish Angel Aqua is up there and for me its the best shampoo to use on waxed cars.
If the PD one works well with coatings and cleans them thoughly I'd buy it to try.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Alex L said:


> The price doesn't bother me if its a decent shampoo, Polish Angel Aqua is up there and for me its the best shampoo to use on waxed cars.
> If the PD one works well with coatings and cleans them thoughly I'd buy it to try.


If it turns out to be no use for the car, by the description you could always give it to the wife as a luxury shampoo to use on her hair.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Nah you're alright thanks, cant see it outperforming the rest of my collection just because it has his name on and looks pretty

The price is fully lol. I thought m+k and that other company were bad. Glacier or whatever it was that changed into frost


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

People will buy anything


----------



## Adot (Sep 14, 2014)

I love it!
It's similar in price to Swissvax I guess and many are happy to pay that

Not for me though if I'm honest

Feels a little Mitchell & king in my opinion.
In the sense it looks cool and rare/nice to have but significant in price.

There is a certain desirability to it though. Intrigue


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

A fool and their money are soon parted.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

its expensive so it must be good...


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Still doesn't answer my question though, it would be good to here from people who've actually used it.

10ml per wash is quite good for an expensive shampoo, normally its about 30ml per bucket. So that makes it cheaper than a few others.


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Alex L said:


> Still doesn't answer my question though, it would be good to here from people who've actually used it.
> 
> 10ml per wash is quite good for an expensive shampoo, normally its about 30ml per bucket. So that makes it cheaper than a few others.


No matter which way you look at it, its overpriced and there will be better alternatives at a cheaper cost. :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

salow3 said:


> No matter which way you look at it, its overpriced and there will be better alternatives at a cheaper cost. :thumb:


How can you form an opinion of a product that you have not used :lol:


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ultra Detail said:


> How can you form an opinion of a product that you have not used :lol:


I dont have to try it to state its overpriced for what is essentially a gimmiky shampoo and your telling me this IS the best shampoo available to buy?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Ultra Detail said:


> How can you form an opinion of a product that you have not used :lol:


Because Detailing World


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't know how he can claim he is the "leading car care professional", had he been tested against all the other people? 

I would think there is some legal issues there.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Graeme1 said:


> I don't know how he can claim he is the "leading car care professional", had he been tested against all the other people?
> 
> I would think there is some legal issues there.


Once again, he has a very good marketing team behind him. And legally, he will be fine as he hasnt made any factually incorrect statements. What's to stop you claiming the same thing? You might mean in your street you are the leading car care professional but that doesnt sell your services and its the same for Paul.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Alex L said:


> Still doesn't answer my question though, it would be good to here from people who've actually used it.
> 
> 10ml per wash is quite good for an expensive shampoo, normally its about 30ml per bucket. So that makes it cheaper than a few others.


I'll see if I can get some to test, 10ml per wash is ok, but there are better out there for less money, for example the Garry Deans shampoo which was £10 less is 5ml per wash (in a 25ltr Bucket), BH is 5ml and a lot less.



salow3 said:


> No matter which way you look at it, its overpriced and there will be better alternatives at a cheaper cost. :thumb:


Cost does not necessarily mean it gives the best wash universally, a lot depends on the water and the wash pad, obviously this is just my opinion but I've reviewed/tested quite a few shampoos and learned that it's impossible to say if something will be the best without trying it regardless of price so I'm going to stay out of that particular debate until (and if) I've tested it.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

muzzer42 said:


> Once again, he has a very good marketing team behind him. And legally, he will be fine as he hasnt made any factually incorrect statements. What's to stop you claiming the same thing? You might mean in your street you are the leading car care professional but that doesnt sell your services and its the same for Paul.


The exact wording is.

"Exclusive vehicle preperation by the worlds leading car care professional"

That implies he is the best in the world does it not?

Not nocking the product as never used it but a bit pricey and gimiky for my liking.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Graeme1 said:


> The exact wording is.
> 
> "Exclusive vehicle preperation by the worlds leading car care professional"
> 
> ...


Granted it does imply it but it doesnt state it.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Graeme1 said:


> The exact wording is.
> 
> "Exclusive vehicle preperation by the worlds leading car care professional"
> 
> ...


I can set up a stall by the side of the road that says "best coffee in the uk" above it its a completely arbitrary statement that cannot really be proven either way.

If the sign said "8 out of 10 people say ours is best coffee in the uk" you actually have a fact to prove and must back it up. Look at TV adverts, you see this sort of statement all the time and during the advert there is some small print or a disclaimer - the statistic comes from a survey or open test where a selection of people are asked do you prefer A or B ? and the results compiled.

Back to Mr Dalton, he can call himself a leading car care professional if he likes, much the same as I'm the leading professional at pebble turning. It means nothing - how can it be proved either way ?

If he said ".. from the worlds leading car care professional, as voted by detailing world members" you have a quantifiable statement that may or may not be true. If the members have been surveyed he either is or isn't. If they members haven't been surveyed its an unsubstantiated claim and thus misleading advertising.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

You can claim anything you like. One way or other, the shampoo really had better be good else his reputation may cease to be quite what he believes (although I feel that, once you move beyond the UK, names like Mike Phillips eclipse the UK names).


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

adjones said:


> You can claim anything you like. One way or other, the shampoo really had better be good else his reputation may cease to be quite what he believes (although I feel that, once you move beyond the UK, names like Mike Phillips eclipse the UK names).


Theres a fair UK based ones that are just as good or more knowledgeable. And the UK market is very different to the US one.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

cossiecol said:


> I'll see if I can get some to test, 10ml per wash is ok, but there are better out there for less money, for example the Garry Deans shampoo which was £10 less is 5ml per wash (in a 25ltr Bucket), BH is 5ml and a lot less.


but if cost and dilution ratios were everything wouldnt we be only buying that 1900:1 carchem one?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

salow3 said:


> I dont have to try it to state its overpriced for what is essentially a gimmiky shampoo and your telling me this IS the best shampoo available to buy?


No one is is saying it's the best out there, but it has a unique selling point and must be reasonably good for someone of Pauls standing to put a name to it. I mean its not like he got Swissvax to make a wax with his name on it and then never use it. You see it being used all the time in his work.

If you read previous posts you'd know I'm not his biggest fan, but I do appreciate a good product regardless of cost. I had hoped this wouldn't end up like an expensive wax thread but it seems the longer I've been away from the UK the worse the bitterness towards people who do well has gotten.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

My first post :wave: so probably not entitled to an opinion, and I know the guy is famous for miracle detail and being the '£5000 wash guy' but all I remember are those god awful 3M plug videos on YouTube. Based on those I wouldn't let the guy wash my dog.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for that :thumb:

You must be the life of the party


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Mcpx said:


> My first post :wave: so probably not entitled to an opinion, and I know the guy is famous for miracle detail and being the '£5000 wash guy' but all I remember are those god awful 3M plug videos on YouTube. Based on those I wouldn't let the guy wash my dog.


That is a bit harsh dont you think? Not to let your car get WASHED by one of the best and most recognasible car detailers out there is just an ego statement. Like you can do any better?

The topic is about his products, his shampoo to be precise not his abilities as a detailer. I dont know much about his product range but i do not question his abilities as a detailer not one second.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Keep this on topic


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

A&J said:


> That is a bit harsh dont you think? Not to let your car get WASHED by one of the best and most recognasible car detailers out there is just an ego statement. Like you can do any better?
> 
> The topic is about his products, his shampoo to be precise not his abilities as a detailer. I dont know much about his product range but i do not question his abilities as a detailer not one second.


It was a light hearted comment based on his abilities as a salesman for 3M products rather than his expertise as a detailer. If my humour caused you offence, which it seems to have done by your response, then I unreservedly and completely don't care.

OK, the shampoo, why is it £36? No doubt it is an excellent product and does a fantastic job but I just can't get over stuff like this. I have no problem paying for quality, some things need to be as cheap as possible and some things need to be the best and the two are usually very different, so when I want the best I appreciate that I have to pay for that and I often do so, but that doesn't mean I am prepared to be ripped off.

My point is that this product is priced based solely on the name on the bottle, if the same exact product was put in a Halfords bottle, nobody would buy it at anywhere near that price. So you could then argue that the product is priced higher because of its composition and manufacturing quality which therefore costs more to produce, which I would totally agree with and again, I would pay for, but I cannot possibly imagine what physically goes into that bottle that costs that much, so again my point is that there is undoubtedly a huge mark up on the product based purely on the name on the front. And my ego is questioned?

My final point would be fit for purpose, if I was washing Bugattis and GT's all day then price would obviously be irrelevant, but who does that in the real world (apart from Mr Dalton of course) so is it worth paying this price to wash your own cars? For you, maybe. For me, no, even if it is THAT good.


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

I'll just stick to my trusty powermaxed shampoo


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Mcpx said:


> It was a light hearted comment based on his abilities as a salesman for 3M products rather than his expertise as a detailer. If my humour caused you offence, which it seems to have done by your response, then I unreservedly and completely don't care.
> 
> OK, the shampoo, why is it £36? No doubt it is an excellent product and does a fantastic job but I just can't get over stuff like this. I have no problem paying for quality, some things need to be as cheap as possible and some things need to be the best and the two are usually very different, so when I want the best I appreciate that I have to pay for that and I often do so, but that doesn't mean I am prepared to be ripped off.
> 
> ...


Each to their own and all, but it's not actually that expensive when you break it down per wash. 
Yes the initial outlay of £36 seems steep but based on the dilution ratios, it works out to be 72p per wash which is comparable to a lot of other shampoos. 
BlackFire is £1.44
Swissvax Car Bath is £1.28
Nanolex is £1.04
PoorBoys Slick and Suds is 79p
Gyeon Bathe is 68p
CG Glossworkz is 68p
AF Lather is 60p


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Leebo310 said:


> Each to their own and all, but it's not actually that expensive when you break it down per wash.
> Yes the initial outlay of £36 seems steep but based on the dilution ratios, it works out to be 72p per wash which is comparable to a lot of other shampoos.
> BlackFire is £1.44
> Swissvax Car Bath is £1.28
> ...


Very true and an excellent point, one cannot rely on perception, especially when money is concerned, however I would also point out that Bilt Hamber Auto Wash is about 15p a wash but in reality who measures out their car shampoo?


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Mcpx said:


> Very true and an excellent point, one cannot rely on perception, especially when money is concerned, however I would also point out that Bilt Hamber Auto Wash is about 15p a wash but in reality who measures out their car shampoo?


I agree there are cheaper ones too (Car Chem and Obsession Wax as well as BH)

I always measure out the shampoo :thumb: Keeps costs down and also ensures it performs as it's meant to.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Leebo310 said:


> I agree there are cheaper ones too (Car Chem and Obsession Wax as well as BH)
> 
> I always measure out the shampoo :thumb: Keeps costs down and also ensures it performs as it's meant to.


Me too, less wastage and optimised performance


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Alex L said:


> No one is is saying it's the best out there, but it has a unique selling point and must be reasonably good for someone of Pauls standing to put a name to it. I mean its not like he got Swissvax to make a wax with his name on it and then never use it. You see it being used all the time in his work.


What is this unique selling point? The SLS and parben free thing? Given the utter irrelevance to vehicle care, is it not plausible that other companies could claim the same but have chosen not to do so? If pantene started selling their hair shampoo as being being 'wax safe' - would you call that a unique selling point for the shampoo? Would you buy it on that basis?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

adjones said:


> What is this unique selling point? The SLS and parben free thing? Given the utter irrelevance to vehicle care, is it not plausible that other companies could claim the same but have chosen not to do so? If pantene started selling their hair shampoo as being being 'wax safe' - would you call that a unique selling point for the shampoo? Would you buy it on that basis?


Most definitely, especially if it was pH neutral, oh and if it smelled of cherries :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

fatdazza said:


> Most definitely, especially if it was pH neutral, oh and if it smelled of cherries :lol:


You need to look at Herbal Essences then :lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

muzzer42 said:


> Keep this on topic


Well delete half this thread then, not just my post :thumb:



adjones said:


> What is this unique selling point? The SLS and parben free thing? Given the utter irrelevance to vehicle care, is it not plausible that other companies could claim the same but have chosen not to do so? If pantene started selling their hair shampoo as being being 'wax safe' - would you call that a unique selling point for the shampoo? Would you buy it on that basis?


Even if they do have the nasty stuff taken out, no-one else seems to have used this as a selling point.

You of all people should know, that only a couple on here actually take their health seriously. Whilst those of us who don't wash our cars regularly might not see whats in a shampoo as too much of a problem to their health/skin. I'd imagine people who are washing cars every day/all day may think this is a good idea. Who knows?


----------

